# Does this include trikes?



## GarryA (Apr 17, 2011)

I am still getting conflicting information from manufacturers, possibly because they are trying to sell me what they have, but the one I most trust is the Battery Exchange. What they told me astounded me!!! They sell only SLA, lead acid, Gel cell, etc, not Lithium. At the end of the discussion I thanked him for not doing business with him. We both had a chuckle. He told me no batteries he has would be good and lithium are the best so I will have to buck up the extra for Lithium. Probably because they will last about 10X as long and have a much better discharge rate.
I have also been looking over my plans (all four of them) and decided to go with the single rear wheel. It will be of a heartier nature as about 350 lbs will be resting on it. 
The bottom line: Tricycle weight bare bones: 150 lbs.
Tricycle weight with electronics: 300lbs
Tricycle weight with full load: 700lbs
Expect 50 km/h before pedaling
Want, but do not expect 70km in 3 hours stop and go driving - varying speeds with load of 500lbs (hey, I'm losing weight).

I had stumbled onto a site that offered need little 3000W motors at a good price and light weight, but that may be over doing it.
Or possibly 48V, 800 - 1000W motor with 2000W's worth of battery.
The Controller they offer with regenerative braking, programmable, Cruise control, Anti-theft Lock, electronics failure, etc.
Now I'm probably shooting pretty high for range even with regenerated breaking so I have come up with one solution. One trike creation I saw had a Honda gas generator on it to recharge the batteries on the go. I'll go one step further. How about a small 30cc gas motor attached to a 20 or 30amp 12v alternator. Ya think? So I burn .5 litres of gas for 70km, or more. I'm still ahead of the game. Wild ride, eh (I AM ......CANADIAN)!!

I guess it comes down to power needed and the amps (horsepower) to get the job done. 
What say you?

Garry


----------



## soon2bEV (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey Garry,
Do you have any pics? What you are trying to do sounds a lot like what I have been working on.. look up in this forum the threads on "sparks.. final connections." and my latest "sprockets gearing and motor." Take a look. I am using the Unite 48v 1000w motor, sounds similar to what you speak of, with 4 12v 50ah Gells instead of LifPo.
Where did you find a regenerative capable controller?
Mine is working, but too much load, most likely from too steep a gearing ratio.
Let me know
Thanks
-Daniel
below is the trike I am working with, there are other pics on the other threads I stated previously as well.


----------

